# Error 711



## DrewGuitarMan (Mar 13, 2007)

I recently got the error 711 while on the internet on my laptop, I have dial up, and as I have figured out error 711 means the Remote Access Connection Manager as stopped, well here is the problem, I try to start it and it won't start, it gives me a error message, if anyone needs the body of the message tell me. Thanks


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes, the error message would help. Have you installed any thing new? It could be your modem is malfunctioning. Check to see if your telephone wire is connected properly and then your modem status in Device Manager, you may have to reinstall the drivers. Also look in Services and make sure the services for "Remote Procedure Call (RPC), "Telephony" and Plug and Play are not Disabled, Remote Connection needs these services turned on.


----------



## DrewGuitarMan (Mar 13, 2007)

Plug and Play is running..
RPC is running... and I haven't installed anything new lately, but I had McAfee Security Center, and the firewall stopped running, then I fixed it and ran it, and it came up asking me to block something, and I might have blocked something to make this happen, but I uninstalled McAfee now, so that shouldn't matter, but here is the body of the error message:

Windows could not start the Remote Access Connection Manager on Local Computer. For more information, review the System Event Log. If this is a non-Microsoft Service, contact the service vendor, and refer to service-specific error code - 1073610704.


----------



## DrewGuitarMan (Mar 13, 2007)

So like does anyone know what I can do? I thought it might be a virus or something, but I don't think so. Sorry for bumping, but I need to get this fixed sometime soon because I use my laptop for business purposes. Thanks


----------



## DrewGuitarMan (Mar 13, 2007)

does anyone know what to do? bleh, this sucks


----------



## carla6 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi there,
I am working on my neighbours computer, which was infested with everything under he sun and it is coming up identical probelm. Did you find a solution ?


----------



## Jerry Wingfield (Sep 19, 2007)

Did anyone ever come up with a solution for error 711?


----------



## Jerry Wingfield (Sep 19, 2007)

Has anyone come up with a solution to error 711?
I am running XP SP2 and I can't add a dial up in network connections.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi to all,

It's either the Remote Access Service, or Dial Up Networking (DUN) that doesn't want to start. For starters, here is a MS Support page on the RAS 711: Can't Load RAS (Error 711)


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Jerry Wingfield said:


> Has anyone come up with a solution to error 711?
> I am running XP SP2 and I can't add a dial up in network connections.


Jerry,

Since this is the same issue as mentioned in another thread with the same name, in which you have posted too, I will ask a moderator to merge these two threads.


----------



## Jerry Wingfield (Sep 19, 2007)

RichardIII said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Since this is the same issue as mentioned in another thread with the same name, in which you have posted too, I will ask a moderator to merge these two threads.



Sorry, I am new and having a hard time navigating and knowing where I'm at.


----------



## Jerry Wingfield (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeh, I tried all that and it still doesn't work. That's when I found my way to this site.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello Jerry (and Carla6), both welcome to TSF



Jerry Wingfield said:


> Yeh, I tried all that and it still doesn't work. That's when I found my way to this site.


OK, but we have a starting point now.

Jerry and Carla, I want from both your systems screenshots of the *complete and unedited* list of services running on those systems.

To get to Services, go to [Start] >>> Run >>> now type 'Services.msc' (without the quotes), pres [Enter], or click on [OK].

To make a screenshot:

Press [Alt]+[PrtScrn], go to a graphics program like MS Paint, select edit >>> Paste, save that image to a JPG-file. If necessary to cover the whole list make more screenshots this way. When done, return here, and attach them to your next post! I will have a look at them then.


----------



## Jerry Wingfield (Sep 19, 2007)

Richard,
Can't make alt prtscrn work. I am going through all the services and comparing them to my other computer which is running the same system and doing a comparison. I am looking for a reason that won't let me start remote access auto connection manager and also remote access connection manager.
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi gain Jerry!

Alt+PrtScrn will show no result on your screen, but the active window is copied as an image to the cliboard, from there you can paste it in any graphical program (Photoshop, MS Paint, PhotoPhiltre... whatever.... Try again, this is vital information!. 

If it shouldn't work for some reason, and you have a digital camer, make good quality photos of the screens...



Jerry Wingfield said:


> Richard,
> Can't make alt prtscrn work. I am going through all the services and comparing them to my other computer which is running the same system and doing a comparison. I am looking for a reason that won't let me start remote access auto connection manager and also remote access connection manager.
> Thanks,
> Jerry


----------



## guidos (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi all,

has anyone looked into this lately? I encountered the same error after i did the following:
- installing McAfee some months ago - everything still working fine afterwards.
- all on last saturday: (1) inserting a newly bought LAN-adapter in one of the slots of my PC; (2) allowing McAfee to let something pass during (apparently) the plug-and play installation process for the card; (3) blocking something else that did not seem related to the plug-and-play installation; (4) finding out that the LAN-connection did not work;(5) noticing that the LED's on both the adapter and the HUB were on; (6) unistalling McAfee; (7) re-installing the LAN card driver; (8) still not a working LAN-card; (9) pinging, which immediately returned a WINSOCK ERROR.
- after last Saturday: (1) physically removing the LAN-card from the PC; (2) de-installing it's driver (1 and 2 may have been in different order); (3) rebooting; (4) dicovering that the phone modem was no longer available for dial-in internet (also not re-creatable: this resulted in an error (not at hand now, sorry)); (5) trying to manually start the service, with as a response the error that is the topic of this thread; (6) going through the system log and finding the following error (translated from Dutch): "connectionmanagement for RAS- service terminated with the specific service error 3221356592 (0xC0020030)". Timestamp tells me this is the same event as the error resulting from the manual start; (7) also finding errors in the log immediately after start-up, about IPSEC terminating in error. I don't have the exact messages at hand, because i'm now internetting from a different PC than my own.
That's when i began Google-ing and found your forum.

Does this ring a bell (in terms of cause / solution of the problem) for anyone?


----------



## jescamilla (Jan 5, 2008)

*Error 711 solution (dial-up networking had been disabled)*

Solution:

I ran into this problem trying to connect my Palm Treo 700w to my new Dell notebook (Vista Business), to run Verizon's software, VZAccess Manager. I was having trouble connecting the verizon-supplied software. I also was unable to run pdaNet's software.

After much time on the phone with Verizion tech support, they referred me to Dell or MSFT. Turns out it was a setting change most likely due to my security software (Kaspersky).

I actually found the answer here:
http://www.junefabrics.com/pdanet/faq.php#vistacrash

specifically, is states:
*"You got this error because some necessary system services have been turned off on your computer after Vista is installed (either by you or by your system administrator) and PdaNet is not able to create a dialup connection. To fix this, go to Control Panel on your computer, select Administrative Tools then Services and turn back on all the Dialup or Remote connection related services."*
I changed the setting for the Remote Access Connection Manager (Dial-up and VPN connections...) from "Disabled" to "Manual" and both the pdaNet and Verizion software *began working normally!*


----------



## guidos (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi,
i already reinstalled Windows and all software. Thanks anyway,
reg'ds,
Guido


----------

